# Lovely Leo, Greyhound X Lab, Male, 3 yrs old



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Please meet Lovely Leo!
Leo is an approximately 3 year old Greyhound x Labrador who has been neutered, vaccinated, micro chipped, deflead and wormed.
Leo is currently living in a foster home with children aged 5 to 10 years old, and enjoys playing ball with them. He would need a quiet area to go to during times of rough or noisy play as he can get a bit worried really loud or sudden noises. He is also living with a male dog, and walks in a large group of dogs without problem.
Leo is strong on the lead so will need some training in this area. He loves greeting new dogs and wants to chase birds and cats, so a home with no small furries is a must! Its unlikely he would be able to be walked off lead unless in a secure area.
Leo travels well in the car, and can be timid walking in traffic. He's happy to chill out and rest after a nice long walk, and will bark if someone comes to the door.
Here's what his foster mum says about him 'All in all with his lovely temperament he is one the best dogs I have ever had the pleasure to meet and he will make someone a gorgeous pet if they train him. I would recommend dog classes for the social and training aspect as he is keen to please and it won't take long'

He currently knows few basic commands, but his foster mum is working hard with him and he's learning more everyday. He had a few accidents indoors on the first few days but is settling into a routine and with consistency should be clean in the house. 
Leo will have a dig in the garden if given the opportunity, and food needs to kept out of his reach on the worktops!
Leo can get worried if left, so will need a home with someone around for a good part of the day, who can gradually work on leaving him for small amounts of time. A home with another dog would be ideal.
Leo is a gentle and loving boy who is desperate to please and to be loved. Can you be the home Leo is looking for?
Please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected]

Please check out the South East Dog Rescue website 
Welcome to South East Dog Rescue!!!! - South East Dog Rescue


----------



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Leo has now been in foster home for a few weeks, and has seen lots of improvement!

He has learnt to walk nicely on the lead, and is now also house trained 

Also, he is ok to be left for a few hours if he has the company of another dog.

If you would like any further information on this lovely boy, please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected]


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He looks beautiful, I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Leo is still looking for his forever home, If you would like more info, please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected]

Thankyou!


----------

